# Commercial Chorizo jamondor recipe.



## BarberMeatHead (Feb 7, 2021)

Hello guys. I'm about to do a batch of sausages of all types and decided to take my chances asking for a recipe of a sausage I bought a few years ago.Uploading the picture in case someone recognises it and can help with it , noticed that many of there product have same paprika filled color  so maybe all of them have the same fermentation route. The sausage is clearly fermented as it has this well balanced kick of sour to it. The taste is sour and tangy , but not overwhelming. You can feel it before and after cooking, when cooked its pronounced even more , making sausage very tasty even before cooking even though it looks fresh and non dried or smoked at all. What I'm asking is if the starter culture they are using are widely available ( BACTOFERM maybe ?) or they make it on their own. 
I've read that the acidification of a starter culture binds meat together well , but the one i had was in 20-22mm casings and very loose and the casing  looked 3/4 full.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 7, 2021)

Found a couple of recipes on the web on making the Spanish Chorizo but think this one might be a good place to start. .  The link is to a British smoker site that has the recipes for both dry curing and fresh sausages plus a very good discussion on the sausage.  Hope this helps.   
Homemade Spanish Chorizo Sausage Recipe (barbecue-smoker-recipes.com)


----------



## BarberMeatHead (Feb 7, 2021)

It will be im gonna read it eventually. Have some reading to do already , Thank you.
Anyways i know its not related to category , but may i ask a question regards smoking meat?
Is there any side effects to taste or the smell of a meat if i cure it in a smokehouse that was used for smoking fish and fish only for the last decade , should i somehow clean it or leave it as it is since its gonna be used for same purposes later.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 7, 2021)

BarberMeatHead said:


> It will be im gonna read it eventually. Have some reading to do already , Thank you.
> Anyways i know its not related to category , but may i ask a question regards smoking meat?
> Is there any side effects to taste or the smell of a meat if i cure it in a smokehouse that was used for smoking fish and fish only for the last decade , should i somehow clean it or leave it as it is since its gonna be used for same purposes later.


Check with _*Bearcarver *_on this forum. He wrote a reply back to a similar question in May 2019 about smoking fish and meat in the same smoker and didn't have any issues. (MES electric smoker). I haven't had any issues using my Little Chef electric for both fish & meat, but, I'm not an expert. If the smokehouse you are using is wood, you might have some residual smoke flavors from the the previous smoking woods in the walls but I don't think your meats will have a fishy odor or flavor.


----------

